# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Εύβοιας >  Workshop: Linux server setup - Κυριακή 7 Σεπ 2008

## hedgehog

Στην τελευταία συνάντηση που έγινε στην Χαλκίδα συζητούσαμε με τον Θανάση για έναν Linux Server που ήθελε να στήσει για να πειραματιστεί.

Σε δεύτερο χρόνο μου πέρασε η ιδέα να τον στήσουμε μαζί, αλλά γιατί να μην γίνει κάτι τέτοιο παρουσία όσον πιθανώς ενδιαφέρονται, εν είδη workshop?

Υπάρχει μία ιδέα σχετικά με τον χώρο που θα μπορούσε να φιλοξενήσει κάποιο τέτοιο εγχείρημα, και ίσως υπάρχει διαθέσιμος και projector για την προβολή. Γι' αυτό ωστόσο περιμένω σχετική επιβεβαίωση ή απόρριψη η οποία ίσως καθορίσει και την διεξαγωγή ή μη του εγχειρήματος, την εξέλιξη αλλά και το χρόνο τέλεσης αυτού.

Σε γενικές γραμμές σκέφτομαι το όλο show να περιλαμβάνει την εγκατάσταση του λειτουργικού η οποία σε κάποια σημεία της (π.χ. partitioning) ίσως έχει κάποιο ενδιαφέρον, παρότι είναι αρκετά χρονοβόρα και με μεγάλα κενά. 
Ο κενός αυτός χρόνος ίσως θα μπορούσε να καλυφθεί με αναφορές σε κάποιες στοιχειώδεις εντολές κονσόλας (π.χ. *man*, cd, cp, rm, nano, tail, grep, tar κ.ο.κ.) τις οποίες θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε στην συνέχεια.

Από εκεί και πέρα μπορούμε να προχωρήσουμε στην ρύθμιση των δικτυακών interfaces, την εγκατάσταση & στοιχειώδη παραμετροποίηση κάποιων υπηρεσιών (ssh, dns, dhcp, ftp κ.ο.κ.)

Σαφώς αν εξελιχθεί έτσι το παιχνίδι, δεν θα είναι εύκολο να μπούμε στο βάθος πολλών πραγμάτων (π.χ. file ownerships, users & group managment), αλλά ίσως ακόμη και αυτή η επιφανειακή κάλυψη να έχει να προσφέρει κάτι.

Τελικός στόχος είναι το μηχάνημα να φτάσει στον προορισμό του, να μπει στην μπρίζα και απλά να δουλεύει  :: 

Βασικά αυτό είναι ψέμα, αφού ο τελικός στόχος είναι να ακολουθηθεί το πανηγύρι από μία βουτιά στην θάλασσα για να ξεκολλήσει λιγάκι το μυαλό μας από τις βλακείες με τις οποίες μπλέξαμε, ουζάκι για να ξεχάσουμε τα όσα μάθαμε και μεζεδάκι, γιατί ξεροσφύρι δεν λέει  :: 
(aka, η προσέλευση με μαγιό, άδειο στομάχι και καλή διάθεση είναι υποχρεωτική  :: )

Για πείτε γνώμες και εκφράστε πιθανές (μη δεσμευτικές φυσικά) συμμετοχές να δούμε τι ενδιαφέρον υπάρχει  :: 

Υ.Γ.: Εννοείτε πως γνώστες του αντικειμένου είναι παραπάνω από ευπρόσδεκτοι, ώστε να διορθώνουν τις όποιες κοτσάνες και να μας ξεκολλήσουν όπου κολλήσουμε  :: 
Εννοείτε επίσης πως θα είναι άπαντες ευπρόσδεκτοι, ανεξαρτήτως περιοχής και συνδεσιμότητας  ::

----------


## PIT

Μπραβο ρε Χρησταρα!!! Πολλη καλη κινηση!! Καποια στιγμη μου ηρθε στο μυαλο αλλα σκεφτηκα τον χωρο και το αφησα. 
Διστυχως δεν καταφερα να κανω κανενα κονε ακομα εδω στην Χαλκιδα.  ::  Παντως αν παιζει απο καποιον αλλον καποιο κονε ή εχει καμια αιθουσα διαθεσιμη θα μας βολεψει τα μαλλα!!!

Good movement Χρηστο  ::  Εισαι Θεος. Μπορω να βοηθησω και εγω στην παρουσιαση με οσες γνωσεις απεκτησα απο σενα και απο τον πειραματισμο  ::

----------


## hedgehog

Για τον χώρο θα μας ενημερώσει ο Γιάννης (SW1EHY) εφόσον γίνει η πρώτη επαφή και πάρουμε ένα πρώτο ok, αν και φαντάζομαι πως δεν θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα  :: 

εν τω μεταξύ αυτό που θα πρέπει να δούμε είναι αν και κατα πόσο υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον για κάτι τέτοιο.  ::   ::

----------


## sv1bjr

Εχει αποδειχθεί ότι ο Χρήστος διαθέτει θηλυκό μυαλό(γεννάει ιδέες) και για μη πάει ο νους κάθε "καλοπροαίρετου", αναφέρομαι και μόνο στο μυαλό και όχι οπουδήποτε αλλού....  ::  

Βρίσκω εξαιρετική την πρόταση και είμαι μέσα, μόνο να γίνει την περίοδο που είμαστε στην περιοχή για διακοπές για να μη το χάσουμε.

----------


## hedgehog

> Βρίσκω εξαιρετική την πρόταση και είμαι μέσα, μόνο να γίνει την περίοδο που είμαστε στην περιοχή για διακοπές για να μη το χάσουμε.


Αρχική μου σκέψη κι εμένα ήταν αυτή, όμως πλέον φοβάμαι πως είναι δίκοπο μαχαίρι  ::  

imho δεν έχει νόημα να γίνει μόνο για να γίνει, αλλά να προσφέρει κάτι (aka να το παρακολουθήσουν πάνω από δύο άτομα  ::   ::  ) 

Ούτως ή άλλος είμαστε λίγοι στον Ευβοϊκό, οι περισσότεροι είτε γνώστες του αντικειμένου, είτε χωρίς ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρων γι' αυτό.
Όσο για τους εξ' Αθηνών ορμώμενους, ίσως πολλοί αποθαρρύνονται από την απόσταση (αν και δεν είναι πάνω από τρία τέταρτα, χρόνος που νομίζω δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα μεγαλύτερος από το να πάει κανείς στην έδρα του συλλόγου)

Επιλέγοντας τον Αύγουστο έχω την εντύπωση πως θα περιορίσουμε ακόμη περισσότερο τους πιθανούς ενδιαφερόμενους, αφού μεγάλη μερίδα τους θα λείπουν για διακοπές  ::  

Ίσως κάποιο ΣΚ μετά τις διακοπές να είναι πιο "βολικό" για όλους, και τις ευρύτερης περιοχής, αλλά και τους του λεκανοπεδίου  :: 

Μπορεί βέβαια και να κάνω και λάθος.  ::

----------


## PIT

Και εγω μεσα ειμαι και να βοηθησω οσο μπορω...  ::  

Μετα τις 10 Αυγουστου θα ειμαι κατω. Οποτε μπορουμε να το κανονισουμε καποια στιγμη. Αλλα καλητερα θα ειναι να το παμε τελος Αυγουστου ή και αρχες Σεπτεμβρη ωστε να επιστρεψουν ολοι απο τις διακοπες τους και να μπορεσουν να περεβρεθουν στο workshop.  ::  

Αντε να μαζευοματε οι της Ευβοιας!!!!

----------


## maybeok

Mpravo Xρήστο. Πάνω στην κατάλληλη ώρα και οτι ήθελα να ασχοληθώ με linux . Εννοείται πως είμαι μέσα, εκτός βέβαια εάν 
προκύψει κάποιο σοβαρό απρόοπτο.

----------


## Aligator21

Μέσα κι εγώ, τουλάχιστον όσο αφορά την συμμετοχή μου στο event αυτό.
Χαίρομαι όταν διαβάζω τέτοιες κινήσεις!!!!

(Γεια σε όλους!  ::  )

----------


## hedgehog

Καλά νέα έως εδώ...  :: 

Η πρώτη επαφή έγινε με την κοινότητα μέσω του SW1EHY, και δεν έχουν αντίρηση να μας παραχωρίσουν την αίθουσα του πολιτιστικού κέντρου του Μαρκοπούλου  :: 

Φυσικά θα πρέπει να γίνει και συννενόηση σχετικά με τις ημερομηνίες, αλλά νομίζω είναι ακόμη σχετικά νωρίς...

Στο μεταξύ για την ομαλή διεξαγωγή του workshop θεωρώ απαραίτητη την πρόσβαση σε awmn / inet.
Από το πνευματικό κέντρο υπάρχει καθαρή οπτική επαφή προς τον κόμβο μου σε απόσταση ~ 500 m. (http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=11948)

Δεν έχω κατά νου κάποια μόνιμη κατασκευή, αλλά κάτι που θα στηθεί την μία μέρα και θα ξεστηθεί την επόμενη.

Έχει μήπως κανείς σας παροπλισμένο εξοπλισμό που θα μπορούσαμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε για client, να μας το δανίσει για δυο μέρες;;;  :: 
(feeder κεραίες, καλώδια aircom / utp καθώς και ένα οκτάπορτο ethernet switch υπάρχουν ήδη)

----------


## PIT

Χρηστο εξοπλισμο εχω που μπορω να διαθεσω. :

Ovislink AP5640
utp + καλωδιο ρευματος (ειναι αρκετα μετρα και ελπιζω να φτανει με μεχρι κατω)
κουτακι αδιαβροχο ηλεκτρολογικο
feeder 2.4
πιατο
2μ ιστο (δεν θυμαμαι αν τον εκοψα. Θα σου πω μολις γυρισω κατω)
1 switch

Χρειαζομαστε ενα καλωδιο απο *rsma σε ntype* γιατι δεν εχω.

Απλως αν ειναι πες τον Γιαννη να κανει μια βολτα στην ταρατσα ωστε να δουμε αν εχει τιποτα σηδερα απο τις κολωνες του κτηριου για να στερεωσουμε τον ιστο.

Αν ξεχναω τιποτα πεστε το ωστε να δουμε αν υπαρχει αλλιως να ψαξουμε  ::

----------


## hedgehog

> Χρηστο εξοπλισμο εχω που μπορω να διαθεσω. :
> 
> Ovislink AP5640
> utp + καλωδιο ρευματος (ειναι αρκετα μετρα και ελπιζω να φτανει με μεχρι κατω)
> κουτακι αδιαβροχο ηλεκτρολογικο
> feeder 2.4
> πιατο
> 2μ ιστο (δεν θυμαμαι αν τον εκοψα. Θα σου πω μολις γυρισω κατω)
> 1 switch
> ...


το ovislink από μόνο του νομίζω πως αρκεί  ::  

η θέση του κτιρίου και η θέα προς εμένα είναι τέτοια που νομίζω πως κάνουν άσκοπο το σκαρφάλωμα στην κεραμοσκεπή...
Από το μπαλκόνι του κέντρου λογικά βγαίνει με όλη την άνεση, αν και ήθελα να το δω πρώτα από μέσα (μην είναι τα παράθυρα της τουαλέτας αυτά που βλέπω  ::   ::  )

Ελπίζω πως μέσα στην εβδομάδα θα μπορέσουμε με τον Γιάννη να πάμε να δούμε τον χώρο από μέσα  ::

----------


## θανάσης

> το ovislink από μόνο του νομίζω πως αρκεί


Ωραία το OvisLing με το νέο του FW είναι έτοιμο και περιμένει.

----------


## PIT

Good  ::   ::

----------


## socrates

Γιατί τα εύκολα τα κάνετε δύσκολα?  ::  

2 προτάσεις...

α. Ο Σύλλογος του AWMN είναι διαθέσιμος και δεν χρειάζεται κανενός είδους προετοιμασία.

β. Στην Εύβοια υπάρχει το χειμερινό Cafe (το οποίο δεν λειτουργεί το καλοκαίρι αφού υπάρχει το καλοκαιρινό) που έχει projector, κλιματισμό και σύνδεση στο δίκτυο. Με μια διαμόρφωση της μισής ωρίτσας θα είναι έτοιμο. 

Βάζω τις προτάσεις στο τραπέζι και εσείς αποφασίζετε!

Όσον αφορά την ύλη καλό είναι να φτιαχτεί ο σκελετός της ύλης που θα διδαχτεί και φυσικά καλό είναι να καταγράψουμε σε video την όλη διαδικασία.

----------


## hedgehog

> Γιατί τα εύκολα τα κάνετε δύσκολα?


Από χόμπυ;!  ::   ::   ::  




> α. Ο Σύλλογος του AWMN είναι διαθέσιμος και δεν χρειάζεται κανενός είδους προετοιμασία.


imho η έσχατη των λύσεων...
δεν μ' αρέσει σε καμία περίπτωση ο οποιοσδήποτε διαχωρισμός σε αποδώθε & αποκείθε, αλλά:
Ίσως είναι μία ευκαιρία να γίνει κάτι παραέξω, να το παρακολουθήσουν και άτομα που ίσως δεν τους είναι τόσο εύκολο να κατεβούν στο κέντρο της Αθήνας. (κακά τα ψέματα, όσο κοντά και αν είναι, δεν είναι Παγκράτι - Κυψέλη)
Στην Αθήνα ούτως ή άλλος το συγκεκριμένο θέμα έχει καλυφθεί αρκετές φορές και θεωρώ δεδομένο πως θα ξανακαλυφθεί, από άτομα που σαφώς κατέχουν το αντικείμενο σε πολύ καλύτερο βαθμό από εμένα.  ::  
Αν και το σημαντικότερο μειονέκτημα είναι πως θα χάσουμε το 


> ...ο τελικός στόχος είναι να ακολουθηθεί το πανηγύρι από μία βουτιά στην θάλασσα για να ξεκολλήσει λιγάκι το μυαλό μας από τις βλακείες με τις οποίες μπλέξαμε, ουζάκι για να ξεχάσουμε τα όσα μάθαμε και μεζεδάκι, γιατί ξεροσφύρι δεν λέει


  ::  (αστειεύομαι εννοείτε  :Stick Out Tongue: )




> β. Στην Εύβοια υπάρχει το χειμερινό Cafe (το οποίο δεν λειτουργεί το καλοκαίρι αφού υπάρχει το καλοκαιρινό) που έχει projector, κλιματισμό και σύνδεση στο δίκτυο. Με μια διαμόρφωση της μισής ωρίτσας θα είναι έτοιμο.


Αυτό μάλιστα  ::  
Αρκεί να είναι βέβαιο πως δεν θα ενοχλούμε  ::  
Βέβαια, έχωντας επισκεφτεί το χώρο στο παρελθόν, φοβάμαι πως θα αντιμετωπίσουμε κάποια προβλήματα συγκέντροσης! Αν έχει κάποιος να μου δανείσει παροπίδες, θα με εξυπηρετούσε τρομερά  :: 

Πέρα από την πλάκα, εξαιρετική πρόταση, μοναδικό μελανό σημείο της οποίας ίσως είναι η διπλάσια απόσταση από την Αθήνα, στην περίπτωση που υπάρξει τελικά κόσμος που να ενδιαφερθεί να το παρακολουθήσει από το Λεκανοπέδιο.

Φυσικά όλα είναι ανοιχτά προς συζήτηση και κάθε γνώμη επί τον προτάσεων ή και νέα πρόταση είναι περισσότερο από ευπρόσδεκτη!




> Όσον αφορά την ύλη καλό είναι να φτιαχτεί ο σκελετός της ύλης που θα διδαχτεί


Έχω ξεκινήσει ήδη σχετική προσπάθεια, μαζί με την σύνταξη βασικών σημειώσεων ελπίζοντας πως κάτι τέτοιο θα διευκολύνει την παρακολούθηση και από κάποιον που δεν έχει ξαναδει ποτέ του κονσόλα  :: 




> και φυσικά καλό είναι να καταγράψουμε σε video την όλη διαδικασία.


αν υπάρχει εθελοντής σκηνοθέτης με τον απαραίτητο εξοπλισμό, θα ήταν τέλειο  ::

----------


## PIT

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από socrates
> 
> και φυσικά καλό είναι να καταγράψουμε σε video την όλη διαδικασία.
> 
> 
> αν υπάρχει εθελοντής σκηνοθέτης με τον απαραίτητο εξοπλισμό, θα ήταν τέλειο


Μπορω να φερω και εγω καμερα  ::

----------


## socrates

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από socrates
> 
> β. Στην Εύβοια υπάρχει το χειμερινό Cafe (το οποίο δεν λειτουργεί το καλοκαίρι αφού υπάρχει το καλοκαιρινό) που έχει projector, κλιματισμό και σύνδεση στο δίκτυο. Με μια διαμόρφωση της μισής ωρίτσας θα είναι έτοιμο.
> 
> 
> Αυτό μάλιστα  
> Αρκεί να είναι βέβαιο πως δεν θα ενοχλούμε  
> Βέβαια, έχωντας επισκεφτεί το χώρο στο παρελθόν, φοβάμαι πως θα αντιμετωπίσουμε κάποια προβλήματα συγκέντροσης! Αν έχει κάποιος να μου δανείσει παροπίδες, θα με εξυπηρετούσε τρομερά 
> 
> ...


Σχετικά με την πρόταση Βου...
Το *fun* μέρος της ιστορίας μεταφέρεται προς την παραλία το καλοκαίρι (θα είναι το bonus της υπόθεσης αφού η παραλία είναι... δίπλα  ::  ). Ο κλειστός χώρος είναι διαθέσιμος όσο δεν υπάρχουν καταιγίδες κρύο και βροχή και λόγω ιδιοκτησίας έχουμε την άνεση. Με το δίκτυο υπάρχει ήδη καλώδιο που πάει από τον router της ταράτσας απευθείας κάτω. Η απόσταση είναι ένα θέμα αν μετρηθεί από Αθήνα (μιάμιση ώρα) αλλά για τους περισσότερους Ευβοιώτες είναι κοντά. Από την άλλη όσοι δεν γνωρίζουν πως να έρθουν στην Αμάρυνθο μπορούν να φτάσουν στην Χαλκίδα ή στa FerryBoat στην Σκάλα του Ορωπού και να έρθουν μαζί με τα παιδιά που έχουν ξανάρθει. 

Σε γενικές γραμμές μακάρι να υπάρχουν συμμετοχές και όλα τα άλλα λύνονται...

----------


## PIT

Εχουμε κανενα νεο απο το μετωπο? Σαν ημ/νια υλοποιησης εχουμε σκεφτει κατι? 

Σαν ημ/νια θα πρότεινα το 1ο ΣΚ του Σεπτεμβριου (6/9 ή 7/9) και να εχουν γυρισει οι περισσοτεροι απο τις διακοπες τους.

----------


## PIT

Ξαναφερνω το topic στο μετωπο μιας και ο Αυγουστος σχεδον τελειωσε και θα πρεπει να παρουμε μια αποφαση για την ημερομηνια και τον τοπο διεξαγωγης του Workshop του EWN. 

*Ημερομηνια Διεξαγωγης :* 1ο ΣΚ ΣΕΠΤΕΜΒΡΙΟΥ (6/9 ή 7/9) 
*Τοπος Διεξαγωγης :* Καφε ΙΝ ΟUT στην Βαθια (αν θυμαμαι καλα αποτι ειχαμε μιλησει και με τον Σωκρατη)

ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΟΥΝΤΑΙ ολοι οσοι θα λαβουν συμμετοχη να το γραψουν εδω για να δουμε ποσα ατομα θα ειμαστε.

----------


## PIT

Ελα να βλεπω συμμετοχες  ::   ::

----------


## socrates

Λείπει ο Μάης από την Σαρακοστή?
Έχουμε και το τυπικό OK για τον χώρο την συγκεκριμένη ημερομηνία. Για τον projector λόγω του ότι ξεκινάει το πρωτάθλημα θα είναι διαθέσιμος νωρίς... αφού μετά αναλαμβάνει δράση στην φυσική του θέση.

Next  ::

----------


## hedgehog

Αν πούμε κατά τις 12:00 είναι ok??? 

Αν είναι ανοίγω καινούριο νήμα με οδηγίες κ.ο.κ.  ::

----------


## PIT

> Αν πούμε κατά τις 12:00 είναι ok??? 
> 
> Αν είναι ανοίγω καινούριο νήμα με οδηγίες κ.ο.κ.


Χρηστο καλυτερα 11 να πουμε. Γιατι μεχρι να μαζευτουμε θα παει 12.  ::

----------


## Aligator21

Εάν είναι εφικτό να γίνει Κυριακή και όχι Σαββάτο (βλέπετε μερικοί δουλεύουμε και Σάββατα  ::  )

----------


## hedgehog

*Κυριακή* λοιπόν, *07/09/2008*, *11:00 π.μ.*

*In & Out Cafe* - Βάθια Ευβοίας. (http://wind.eviawireless.gr/?page=nodes&node=1)

Οδηγίες:

1) Οδικώς:

Περνάτε την γέφυρα της Χαλκίδας και περίπου 2,5 km μετά, στο φανάρι στρίβεται *δεξιά*. (http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=el&g ... 6&t=h&z=16)
Στα 20 περίπου km συναντάτε μία πλατεία στην Ερέτρια, την προσπερνάτε και συνεχίζετε ευθεία. (http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=el&g ... 2&t=h&z=16)
Στα 8-9 km *μέσα στην Αμάρυνθο*  στο *δεξί* σας χέρι είναι το in & out.

2) Με ferry από Σκάλα Ωρωπού:

Βγαίνοντας από το λιμάνι, στρίβεται δεξιά και συνεχίζεται ευθεία μέχρι την δεύτερη πλατεία, από την οποία βγαίνετε στην πρώτη έξοδο δεξιά.
Στα 8-9 km στο *δεξί* σας χέρι είναι το in & out.

Προαιρετικά εργαλεία:
αν έχετε laptop που θέλετε να χρησιμοποιήσετε κατά την διάρκεια της παρουσίασης, καλό θα ήταν να έχετε και ένα UTP μαζί.

Απαραίτητα εργαλεία:

Μαγιό, άδειο στομάχι και καλή διάθεση  ::

----------


## socrates

Έκανα κάποιες μικροδιορθωσούλες στις οδηγίες (σε κάποια σημεία το δεξιά ήταν αριστερά).

----------


## hedgehog

> Έκανα κάποιες μικροδιορθωσούλες στις οδηγίες (σε κάποια σημεία το δεξιά ήταν αριστερά).


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## PIT

UP

Μπορειτε να φερετε το δικο σας pc ωστε να φυγετε με ενα ετοιμο σεταρισμενο Serveraki  ::  

_Απαιτησεις μηχανηματος_ 
- ΡΙΙΙ και ανω 
- Μνημη 256 min
- CDROM
- LAN 
- Σκληρο δισκο οσο θελετε.

----------

